# Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection



## tairwin

do i need to use Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection if i am waxing the car


----------



## Grim Reaper

up to you really, 
although i did when doing mine


----------



## matt

No but it does enhance the durability :thumb:


----------



## tairwin

does it make it shine more


----------



## Bigpikle

The final finish will always depend on the quality of your prep stage - so if you want more shine then you need to do the best job of cleaning and polishing the surface to remove any swirls and scratches.

If you were using the HD wax for example, you wouldnt need to use EGP, but it adds a bit of extra gloss to the finish, and many people like to put down a layer of sealant under waxes to give an extra layer of protection. You must use it at the right stage or will have problems..

1. clean, clay the car fully
2. polish the car to prep the surface - use a product like AG Super Resin Polish to clean, prep and create a good surface for the EGP to bond to
3. follow the instructions carefully for EGP - use it very thinly, wait 30-60 mins to buff off. Doing a 2nd layer the next day/wash will help ensure 100% coverage and durability
4. if you are using a wax, then use it AFTER the EGP has fully cured - ideally 12-24hrs later

Key is to get it on VERY THINLY and evenly which is hard when pouring it from the bottle. Some have put a spray head on the bottle and then put 1 spray on a panel and spread carefully over a large'ish area with a soft MF.

HTH


----------



## tairwin

Bigpikle said:


> The final finish will always depend on the quality of your prep stage - so if you want more shine then you need to do the best job of cleaning and polishing the surface to remove any swirls and scratches.
> 
> If you were using the HD wax for example, you wouldnt need to use EGP, but it adds a bit of extra gloss to the finish, and many people like to put down a layer of sealant under waxes to give an extra layer of protection. You must use it at the right stage or will have problems..
> 
> 1. clean, clay the car fully
> 2. polish the car to prep the surface - use a product like AG Super Resin Polish to clean, prep and create a good surface for the EGP to bond to
> 3. follow the instructions carefully for EGP - use it very thinly, wait 30-60 mins to buff off. Doing a 2nd layer the next day/wash will help ensure 100% coverage and durability
> 4. if you are using a wax, then use it AFTER the EGP has fully cured - ideally 12-24hrs later
> 
> Key is to get it on VERY THINLY and evenly which is hard when pouring it from the bottle. Some have put a spray head on the bottle and then put 1 spray on a panel and spread carefully over a large'ish area with a soft MF.
> 
> HTH


i relly wont to get it done in 1day so might not use it but do i need to leave time from one coat of polish to the next and from the polish to the wax?

and does puting more then 1coat of wax on make it shine more


----------



## Bigpikle

polish = abrasive to clean and prep the surface eg SRP No need to wait to wax over it or apply a 2nd layer after buffing it off.

EGP = sealant Needs to cure before topping or adding another layer

wax = HD wax, Dodo, Victorias etc The longer you can leave it to cure between layers the better. 12-24hrs is ideal. Some say 2 layers will improve the look on some products, some say not... A 2nd layer is often a good idea as it helps ensure 100% coverage, but less important if you have a sealant underneath. Waxes higher in solvents will actually remove some of the layer underneath, so ultimately there are diminishing returns from lots of layers.

Why not just use the SRP and then put on 1 layer of EGP. Next time you wash it, then add either another layer of EGP or top with a wax if you prefer. EGP is a very long lasting product so waiting a few days/weeks will not make any difference to it. Just remember you cant use EGP _over_ a wax, so if you want the benefit of that product then apply it on day 1 and then decide later what/if you want something else...


----------



## S-M

i tried my first ever sample of EGP last week, not what i was expecting (watery stuff!)

i had heard horror stories of it being very picky what it will work over, so i tried it over the HD wax on my car, it worked fine, buffed off easy enough, never had a problem with it, no idea how long its going to last for, never really seamed to add anything to the finish IMO


----------



## Bigpikle

its not meant to go over the wax, so will probably not sty on for very long... if you put it over the SRP it adds a bit of extra gloss and long lasting protection though. Not my fave as it is much harder work to use than Jeffs etc but was the first wax or sealant I ever used....


----------



## ccsnet

I used this at the weekend at the end of my cleaning session.... I found it to be too thin and runny my self unless you put a little on and spread quickly.... but then I am a noob at this.

Terran

BTW - Looks good when done but I thought it still could look better....


----------



## dominic84

> BTW - Looks good when done but I thought it still could look better....


If that's how you feel then you should order the CH2 version of Polycharger from CYC because literally in two drops it turns EGP from a very good product into a fantastic product


----------



## 309Goodwood

EGP is prob one of the best products in my collection great value and finish !


----------



## ccsnet

dominic84 said:


> If that's how you feel then you should order the CH2 version of Polycharger from CYC because literally in two drops it turns EGP from a very good product into a fantastic product


CYC ??? ( remember I'm a :newbie: ) 

Terran


----------



## dominic84

> CYC ??? ( remember I'm a :newbie: )
> 
> Terran


Sorry CYC = Clean your Car - one of the traders on here (http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/polycharger-ch2-wax-booster/prod_318.html) :thumb:


----------



## ccsnet

dominic84 said:


> Sorry CYC = Clean your Car - one of the traders on here (http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/polycharger-ch2-wax-booster/prod_318.html) :thumb:


Thanks for that.

Terran


----------



## andy monty

ccsnet said:


> I found it to be too thin and runny my self unless you put a little on and spread quickly.... but then I am a noob at this..


you want to invest in a few "polishing" pads/ applicator pads they are a sponge in a cloth cover made into a round pad,

pour a small amount of the EGP on and spread it that way it makes it go a lot further

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=64&products_id=137

hope that helps..

The EGP should be put on THIN anyway if its too thick its a pain to remove and offers no benefit as all you do is waste product as all you do once its dried is rub it off


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

just to ask a few questions as I'm going to use this myself, foam applicators for the EGP (no wax needed over the top, but can be added if I wanted?)

As for the SRP application - hard side of a german applicator or just a foam pad?


----------



## Bigpikle

I'd use a MF applicator if I were you - it is thin and would soak into the foam a bit too much IMHO. I used it on a MF cloth last imte but that wasnt ideal as the cloth was too big and bulky...


----------



## andy monty

just to ask a few questions as I'm going to use this myself, foam applicators for the EGP (no wax needed over the top, but can be added if I wanted?)

yes after 24 hours to allow it to fully cure

As for the SRP application - hard side of a german applicator or just a foam pad?

It depends on the level of correction needed..


----------



## kogenx

EGP is a great product! Love the durability


----------



## Mav2006

Thanks for the spray head tip and the MF. I also struggle to get it thin enough


----------



## Damien89

The only problem with EGP is that dust just sticks to it. Does anybody else notice this?
Can i top it of with something else? Something which makes the paint really slippery so dust does not attach to it?
If possible something from AG or Megs since i live in Malta.
Thanks


----------



## Mark raw

I find EGP easy to apply and remove but leave it for 2 hours, I have even heard of pple leaving it overnight. It does however last and last plus always makes my car look brilliant, my son once said God dad you need sunglasses on to look at your car.


----------



## _daveR

Damien89 said:


> The only problem with EGP is that dust just sticks to it. Does anybody else notice this?
> Can i top it of with something else? Something which makes the paint really slippery so dust does not attach to it?
> If possible something from AG or Megs since i live in Malta.
> Thanks


I've just put two layers of 476s over a coat of SRP and EGP and the finish is silky smooth, drove around 80 miles home and there is hardly ay dust/dirt on the car at all.


----------

